# Pillowed 6x6. Dealperfect - The good and the bad.



## Bomber (Sep 17, 2009)

Dealperfect has just started to stock the Chinese 6x6 again, this time it is pillowed. Although I find it good that a pillowed 6x6 is now available I still don't agree that they should be selling counterfeit 6x6s. This isn't the only thing, I don't know what to think now they are selling Fisher Cubes. Is it good or bad?

A very interesting find is the Screw/Spring Structure 2x2 that could potentially be very nice if someone buys it, I might have to! The measurements say that it is the same size as an eastsheen, that's good too. 'Tis a shame that it's only available in white. As some people may know you can also get a Siamese Cube, I thought I'd just add this here if anyone was interested.

They are also selling various shapes of Super Square-One along with some specially formulated lubricant for cubes! It actually has a picture of a cube on it! I have the feeling that there should be a thread just to post new products available from Deal Perfect and Deal Extreme. Although it may be a big thing that they are selling a new products I don't think we need new threads too.

These are some very interesting products from Deal Perfect!


----------



## Bomber (Sep 17, 2009)

*BREAKING NEWS*: Well... almost.

Deal Extreme are now selling the Cube4You Gigaminx for just $44.89, it is available in both colours. The high order puzzle is an incredible $10 less than rival Deal Perfect's offering.


----------



## rahulkadukar (Sep 17, 2009)

Well I just ordered some cubes a few days back. But since they have free shipping I will order again


----------



## Konsta (Sep 17, 2009)

Bomber said:


> *BREAKING NEWS*: Well... almost.
> 
> Deal Extreme are now selling the Cube4You Gigaminx for just $44.89, it is available in both colours. The high order puzzle is an incredible $10 less than rival Deal Perfect's offering.



Well, I posted that already in the Gigaminx thread..


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 17, 2009)

don't buy the pillowed 6x6... knockoffs like that are the reason why dp was shutdown in the first place (I do hope v-cubes had something to do with that).


----------



## Bomber (Sep 17, 2009)

Konsta said:


> Bomber said:
> 
> 
> > *BREAKING NEWS*: Well... almost.
> ...



I was actually going to check to see if it had been posted there but I really wanted to say "Breaking News". At least it's spreading the news a bit.

I can't believe they are adding so much good stuff, I could order so many things right now. I would probably get a Gigaminx, QJ 4x4, QJ 5x5, Siamese cube, S/S 2x2, C4U Cube, Type A II, Type A III, stackmat timer, mini stackmat and a Super Square One.


----------



## Corpsez (Sep 17, 2009)

Bomber said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > Bomber said:
> ...



Too bad it looks like the 4x4 is not on the site anymore. I also recommend buying the AIII =).


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 17, 2009)

I don't really want to order from deal perfect given recent events, but WOW, it was now very worth waiting for the to surface on DX.


----------



## Konsta (Sep 17, 2009)

Bomber said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > Bomber said:
> ...


You're right about that  I almost fainted when I first saw it in DX and $44 
Luckily, tomorrow I'll get some money and I can buy it


----------



## Erik (Sep 17, 2009)

Grrr, me wants to try it. It looks so tasty! 
But.. I can't do that to V-cubes


----------



## riffz (Sep 17, 2009)

Haha, if that 2x2 ends up being better than an Eastsheen, they're pretty much out of business against that, QJ 4x4, and V5


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 17, 2009)

The 2x2 is absolute crap, trust me on that.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Sep 17, 2009)

i think the 6x6 is dienshang brand..


----------



## Konsta (Sep 17, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> The 2x2 is absolute crap, trust me on that.



Oh, you have it? Because I was about to buy couple of those.. :/

I will not buy 6x6, even if it looks tasty  I like my V6 now that it has been modded, and there's no need for roundish 6x6 imo. But of course it's much cuter.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Sep 17, 2009)

Izovire says the pillowed 6x6 is pretty terrible. You'd be better off with a broken-in/ modded V-Cube.


----------



## Bomber (Sep 17, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> Izovire says the pillowed 6x6 is pretty terrible. You'd be better off with a broken-in/ modded V-Cube.



I don't recall him saying it was terrible, in fact he doesn't express too much of an opinion on it at all. Basically we learn that it's a 6x6 that's not quite as good as the original. All I know is that if my 6x6 is this bad, and by bad I mean falling apart literally bad, then they must be horrendous. I have to admit, they don't look as bad as my V-Cube 6. I'm not advocating or supporting the copying of these cubes because I won't be buying one at any point, but, the copies do genuinely look better than my official cube. It's quite disappointing.

Just to be clear, my V-Cube 6 literally falls apart. During solves I get the more severe pops whereby both of the internal pieces remove themselves from the cube. Edge pieces will fall out and cause 1/4 of the cube to just collapse. It's almost unbearable to solve. I know what you're thinking "He hasn't modded it", I know, I haven't. But I just don't think I should have to spend £50 on a cube and then need to correct the manufacturer's mistakes before it's useable.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Sep 17, 2009)

The copy cubes are made of cheaper plastic and are much easier to break than the V-Cubes.


----------



## Bomber (Sep 17, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> The copy cubes are made of cheaper plastic and are much easier to break than the V-Cubes.



Yes, he does say that. He says that if we drop it "Boom", its gone. Whether or not we support Chinese business ventures I don't think we need to quote, or make up, untrue things just to support our own opinion. I think Izovire has the right attitude, there isn't a thing we can do. We can decide not to buy them but we always know that some inconsiderate person will.


----------



## Cheese_Board (Sep 18, 2009)

Bomber said:


> Whether or not we support Chinese business ventures I don't think we need to quote, or make up, untrue things just to support our own opinion.



I never made anything untrue up, and I don't see why you don't think it is okay to use quotes to support an opinion.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 18, 2009)

Cheese_Board said:


> Bomber said:
> 
> 
> > Whether or not we support Chinese business ventures I don't think we need to quote, or make up, untrue things just to support our own opinion.
> ...



By "Chinese business venture" do you mean blatant patent infringement? Also he said nothing untrue or whatever you were whining about. Go mod your v6.


----------



## jambob28 (Sep 18, 2009)

I don't get what everybody's beef is with the pillowed 6x6x6. in my opinion it is 100% ok. if v cubes made a pillowed 6x6x6 it would be a knock off but they dont so until they do i wouldnt knock anyone for buying this.


----------



## TomZ (Sep 18, 2009)

Jambob, Verdes has a patent for his mechanism, and I doubt whoever made this came up with a new mechanism. So most likely, the pillowed 6x6 infringes Verdes' patent, which makes it illegal.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Sep 18, 2009)

jambob28 said:


> I don't get what everybody's beef is with the pillowed 6x6x6. in my opinion it is 100% ok. if v cubes made a pillowed 6x6x6 it would be a knock off but they dont so until they do i wouldnt knock anyone for buying this.



So you would be ok with it if you made a product that was completely original, spent a ton of money, time, and effort producing it, and then someone comes along later and sells your copyrighted product, but idiots go around saying it's ok because the shape is slightly different?


----------



## panyan (Sep 18, 2009)

i prefer the pillowed shape, cant wait for the v6b!


----------



## Cheese_Board (Sep 19, 2009)

jambob28 said:


> I don't get what everybody's beef is with the pillowed 6x6x6. in my opinion it is 100% ok. if v cubes made a pillowed 6x6x6 it would be a knock off but they dont so until they do i wouldnt knock anyone for buying this.



Verdes has a patent for the pillowed 6x6, so this is a knock off.


----------



## Spitfire97 (Sep 19, 2009)

Bomber said:


> Konsta said:
> 
> 
> > Bomber said:
> ...



I ordered s/s 2x2 normal 2x2 A II AIII(for a friend) and superfloppy form ebay

I will probabl compare the s/s 2x2 to a normal 2x2.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 20, 2009)

Didn't Tony Fisher ask for us not to sell his mods?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Tony fisher didn't come up with the pillowed 6x6, Verdes did


----------



## tanapak1 (Sep 23, 2009)

Does Anyone Try It?

How About It?

-----------------------------

I Think Verdes Will Make It Too!!


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Sep 23, 2009)

tanapak1 said:


> Does Anyone Try It?
> 
> How About It?
> 
> ...


----------



## (R) (Sep 23, 2009)

Not That im goin to buy it but if anyone has' could you tell me whether or not it has the clicky mechanism


----------



## Cheese_Board (Sep 23, 2009)

(R) said:


> Not That im goin to buy it but if anyone has' could you tell me whether or not it has the clicky mechanism





Cheese_Board said:


> Izovire says the pillowed 6x6 is pretty terrible. You'd be better off with a broken-in/ modded V-Cube.



Did you read through all of the posts?
(The link shows a review of it, and yes, it has a clicking mechanism)


----------



## (R) (Sep 23, 2009)

Sry Im New And I don't want one they just look horrible


----------



## Ryanrex116 (Nov 1, 2009)

Ok guys, I have had the pillowed 6x6 and the s/s 2x2 for a while now. I did not want them that much, but my dad always orders from DX, DP, etc.

2x2: The 2x2 is like an eastsheen, but I made it good very quickly, because of the screws. It moves very fast, but it has more lockups. I was tempted to use it over my eastsheen though. Think of it as a diansheng in 2x2 form. Overall, it is better than eastsheen when it is new, but it is worse than a broken in eastsheen.

6x6: Not very good. They seem to have extended one of the centers so you dont have to glue the 2 pieces. It barely clicks, but it actually still has the clicking mechanism. The giant problem is the internal layers. It constantly gets out of alignment. Also, there are lots of pops. I would say just go for v-cube.


----------



## cubestack (Nov 1, 2009)

well, it's up to verdes to look at his patent being infringed, why do we bother?
If you want to buy it, then it's up to you. If Verdes doesn't want DP/DX to sell those, he should do something about it??


----------



## Ton (Nov 1, 2009)

Erik said:


> Grrr, me wants to try it. It looks so tasty!
> But.. I can't do that to V-cubes



I know the feeling, that's why my competition 3x3x3 is always Rubik, do I have clone's? Yes as I collector I have many from the 80's and a few of the new types, like cube4you, but I do not use them in competition.

- Did you know that last year more than 1 mil clone cubes where confiscated in Europe.....


----------



## arckuss123 (Nov 1, 2009)

cool


----------



## AvGalen (Nov 1, 2009)

Ton said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > Grrr, me wants to try it. It looks so tasty!
> ...


 
I actually think that is quite hypocritical Ton. Either you buy them, or you don't. The reason why (collecting) doesn't matter.
You have even told someone that using a knock-off V6 is allowed at a competition (I agree with that) but you seem to think that is morally wrong?

It would be so much easier if Verdes would either sell more products himself, or licensed the technology to others (and they would need to pay a percentage).

If these cubes are really illegal to produce and sell, they would also be illegal to buy and thus should be not allowed in competition. The problem seems to be that they are not proven to be illegal.


----------



## HowSuneIsNow (Nov 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> It would be so much easier if Verdes would either sell more products himself, or licensed the technology to others (and they would need to pay a percentage).



agreed


the way intellectual property law effectively works is that you need money to spend on lawyers to defend your property. it seems like verdes best option is doing what they are currently doing, selling a superior product. The next step would be licensing.


----------



## Alextk (Nov 1, 2009)

i got the dx gigaminx , its pretty good solved it once took me about 2.5 h


----------



## Ton (Nov 1, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > Erik said:
> ...



You wrote:


> you seem to think that is morally wrong??


Please do not write =what I seems to think=, as moderator you should not use this kind of insinuations. Nor have you any right to call the fact that I have clone cubes hypocritical. 

First, If you think I am hypocritical, than you really do not understand my relation with the 3x3 Rubik's license holders. Besides you miss the point, I never stated that having a clone is morally wrong. I wrote I know the feeling Erik has, wanted to support the inventors and for me I also want to collect some -I guess many collectors have the same feeling-. That is why I help the Rubik's license holders to track down the clone sources in return...I just wanted to be honest in my statement. 

Seconds, officially consumers/cubers can not be held responsible for patent or license infringements.
The WCA has decided that clones are allowed, one of the reasons; organizers can not check every puzzle and check their origin. Besides it will not be practical to disallow 3x3 clones (which are also illegal products).


----------



## brunson (Nov 2, 2009)

Part of the philosophy of having a patent expire is to a) allow competition after a defined period of protected production and b) encourage further innovation from the original inventor. The design patent on the Rubik color scheme is still in force (I believe) but the mechanical patent has expired.

Edit: The US mechanical patent on the Rubik's 3x3 expired on Mar 29, 2000. Verdes' international patent rights on his designs should expire on May 21, 2023.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 2, 2009)

Ton said:


> The WCA has decided that clones are allowed, one of the reasons; organizers can not check every puzzle and check their origin. Besides it will not be practical to disallow 3x3 clones (which are also illegal products).



I hope they have some better reasons than this... I do not want to imagine a future where they finally have the time/people to check every cube, and then decide to only allow storebought cubes in competition. I understand the wish for the real inventors/manufacturers to be supported, but as a speedsolver I am not going to use a non-clone cube in competition if another cloned one I have is better. If Seventowns wants people to use their cubes in competition they should put the effort in to make them turn better. Verdes has done this and pretty much all the top 5x5 solvers now use a V-cube...


----------



## brunson (Nov 2, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > The WCA has decided that clones are allowed, one of the reasons; organizers can not check every puzzle and check their origin. Besides it will not be practical to disallow 3x3 clones (which are also illegal products).
> ...


I think the main reason is that the patent is no long in force.


----------

